#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  What are the various areas where AI can be used?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

As we all know Artificial Intelligence is a trending technology.It has accomplished it's place almost every field.
AI also reducing our work load and making things easy to handle.


What do you think in which fields we can use AI to make things More easier ?

----------

